# Silent Control Feature on the 5D Mark III - bit confusing but here's how



## revup67 (May 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how many of you have had a chance to explore some of the video features this camera at such an early stage but they are fantastic. One via the Menu (at least from my perspective) however was a bit befuddling at first attempts. This feature is called Silent Control. In order to access this menu the camera must be in Live View first as you cannot find this option in the normal still image menu area. Once in Live View, jump to Menu 1 (with the camera icon), then the 5th (final sub menu). There you will see 3 choices. Use the rear Dial to go to choice 2, Silent Control, and choose "Enable". Tap the Shutter release button so you are back in Live View and press the Stop/Start button to begin recording (yes you must begin to record to access this next feature). Next press the Q button while recording and you will see a new menu come up (the options in this this new menu depends on whether you are in P, Av, Tv or M - M mode offers the most choices) or see owner's manual page 236 for what is enabled here or disabled. From there you can literally tap the Top, Left, Right or Bottom of the rear Dial to change any setting such as ISO, Aperture, Shutter, Exposure & Sound.

Hope this helps everyone.


----------

